# Sports



## dakuda (Jun 5, 2009)

Which profession sport does everyone here prefer?

My preference is probably pretty obvious.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 5, 2009)

you forgot...nascar.:banana:


----------



## Blue Jay (Jun 5, 2009)

Need another option, "None of the above"


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2013)

Baseball. I play it, so that's probably why, although watching any sports game for any length of time is excruciating.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm surprised to see Baseball overtaking Football.  Although I don't like either, I always thought Football was the biggie.

I like one on one sports.  UFC, Tennis, Billiards even Golf sometimes.  Boxing before Don King made it akin to Professional Wrestling.


----------



## TrevorS (Sep 13, 2013)

Baseball, no contest.


----------



## Admin (Sep 13, 2013)

Speedbump said:


> I'm surprised to see Baseball overtaking Football.  Although I don't like either, I always thought Football was the biggie.
> 
> I like one on one sports.  UFC, Tennis, Billiards even Golf sometimes.  Boxing before Don King made it akin to Professional Wrestling.



I like UFC too, but not as much as my wife does. She plans things around it and goes and watches it with her brother.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 13, 2013)

> I like UFC too, but not as much as my wife does. She plans things around it and goes and watches it with her brother.


Some women are really into it.  Then some Women really love Football.


----------



## Admin (Sep 16, 2013)

My wife is luckily not one of those. I can watch a 25 minute title bout, but four hours spent watching a ball move back and forth does not sound like a good time to me.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree, I couldn't watch basketball for that reason.  Now Baseball is a different thing.  Just like Tennis.  Some of the players make some horrendous plays.  I love watching the highlights of a baseball game.  Especially the infielders.  Some of the plays they make are amazing.  Same with Tennis players.  Football???  Just neanderthals...


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2013)

I love sports and will go to any event but I just can't get into watching any on TV, although I don't watch much TV at all anyway. Something about sitting still for a few hours I can't do.


----------



## Admin (Sep 19, 2013)

I like the live games. The energy is good, but I can't get into most sports I can't play. I need to be able to play it to enjoy it.


----------



## leecase (Nov 27, 2013)

I prefer playing football.To know more about football you can check out the following link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football


----------



## mudmixer (Nov 27, 2013)

On TV, I love Formula 1 racing and it is best to watch on TV. Unfortunately, most of the races require you to see them alive at 1:00 AM or 6:00AM, except for the Canadian and Brazil races. The U.S. just manged to get a Formula 1 back. Formula is not like Indy car racing.

Being there is an experience to get the feel, but because such a long track, it is not staged for fans and you see little in the bleachers. TV provides a better view and information on the whys and strategies. No pit stops allowed for fuel (what you start with is all you get), only for tires where at least one change is required.

It does dwarf NASCAR since there is little interest in the rest of the world. Most people do not want to waste their time watching nondescript tanks bang each other around only to get it finished in a finish that is delayed and scripted to provide more advertising time.

Each Formula 1 race is seen by over 1,000,000,000 people.

Dick


----------



## xroodx (Dec 15, 2013)

i always played baseball with my dad and friends.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry about the mess Ol dog... but those UCONN HUSKIES are a little worked up right now!!
Good to see they got Both Championships!1 They worked hard for them... I just wonder how the Big east feels now that the kicked em out..:trophy:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulations to the basketball program at UCONN. 

We're use to cleaning up messes that the dang Yankees make down here.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you Lord..I was Born a Boston Fan..
And my wife is UCONN alumni... me ..I just went there for the girls.:banana::banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 9, 2014)

inspectorD said:


> Thank you Lord..I was Born a Boston Fan..
> And my wife is UCONN alumni... *me ..I just went there for the girls*.:banana::banana:



Thats the only reason any of us went to college...and beer:beer:


----------



## nealtw (Apr 9, 2014)

oldognewtrick said:


> Thats the only reason any of us went to college...and beer:beer:


I only went in the evenings for the poker games.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 9, 2014)

Hockey.  _Everything_ else is too slow.


----------

